# LE Duty Gear



## DAGGER (Dec 29, 2011)

Question for any LEOs, I finished military service and have moved into law enforcement.Obviously new types of gear now and I have choices in gear selection. They are giving us a choice between the traditional basket weave style and nylon duty gear. Can any LEOs give me some insight on pros and cons. This type is new to me so I defer to the experts.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 29, 2011)

Depends on you really.


----------



## DAGGER (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes but is there upsides or downsides that you have seen. Generally I look for function above everything else, comfort of wear comes second but if I have to wear it all day that defiantly comes into play.

-Thanks


----------



## policemedic (Dec 29, 2011)

Tagging for later.


----------



## Arrow 4 (Dec 30, 2011)

Dagger, first off congratulations. I am a little old school when it comes to duty gear. I wore real leather basket weave my entire career. I liked the way it looked, I liked the creak sound of leather, polishes up nicely, and for a long time the best holsters available could only be found in leather....obviously that is no longer true. Nylon gear just doesn't look as professional, but again, I'm a bit old school.


----------



## policemedic (Dec 30, 2011)

Nylon looks better longer than leather, is quiet, light, and easy to clean if need be.  If you buy quality products, it looks professional.  If you buy cheap crap, you'll look like a soup sandwich.  And the gear won't work well.  

Leather is noisy, especially at first.  It requires maintenance, and blemishes are hard to hide.  It's heavier than nylon, which adds up after 8, 10, or 12 hours.  It's appearance changes with age, whereas nylon doesn't.  It's also more expensive.

Here's what I use on a daily basis for patrol.

I wear a 2 inch nylon belt (I've used all the major brands; they all seem to be about the same to me), a Safariland 6004 holster body for my HK45/Surefire X300 combination that is mounted to a Quick Locking System (the holster body is finished in Safariland's STX coating...it's very Kydex-like).  The Quick Locking System is great; I can switch the holster body from a duty belt to a thigh plate in 5 seconds.  My personal radiation detector carrier is DeSantis nylon, double open top magazine carrier is from Raven Concealment Systems (the same one they sell for concealment, but on 2 inch belt loops), 2 sets of ASP handcuffs (chain and hinge) in ASP nylon cases (do _not_ wear them in the small of your back!), nylon radio carrier is Uncle Mike's, my Surefire flashlight lives in the molded plastic carrier from Blackhawk.  Until I switched to the RCS mag pouch I used a Center Mass integrated magazine pouch for a 20rd PMAG for my M4 mated to a Safariland pistol mag pouch, but now I just stow a 30rd PMAG in my thigh pocket. My ASP rides in a hard scabbard.  I also use a cell phone holder from Maxpedition.  The rest of my need-to-have gear is in my BDU pockets.  Anything else is in a bag in the car or the trunk.  BUG holster is Desantis as well.

Be aware that some nylon products look like shit.  Pick the good ones.  I'm obviously not devoted to any one brand; some of the stuff was issued to me (Uncle Mike's) and I kept it because it worked fine.  The rest I picked out using function as a guide.  In terms of duty holsters, Safariland can't be beat.

With all that said, nothing beats leather for appearance, which is why we are mandated to maintain a leather rig for our dress uniform.  My current preference is a Safariland river belt, holster, mag pouch, and a single cuff case (we're not allowed to wear anything more with our Class As).

In the end, it's personal preference.  My only firm recommendation is that if you pick leather, give Safariland a long, hard look.  They make solid gear.


----------



## DAGGER (Dec 30, 2011)

Outstanding, I really appreciate it gentlemen. Exactly what I was looking for. I have looked at the Safariland gear and agree, top notch stuff. Looks like I will be dishing out a little more coin, but I'm sure it will pay dividends down the road.

Again thanks guys.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 30, 2011)

PM nailed it really. I never had to wear a full rig, I only needed knife, Leatherman and torch so everything fit on my regular belt. I had a leather pouch for the leatherman but I preferred the nylon overall since it blends in a bit more.

Tip: Try this shit on at the shop. Most places that sell all this are tactical/police shops anyway so they should have all the gear they can put in the pouches for you to try and see how it wears.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 30, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> PM nailed it really. I never had to wear a full rig, I only needed knife, Leatherman and torch so everything fit on my regular belt. I had a leather pouch for the leatherman but I preferred the nylon overall since it blends in a bit more.
> 
> Tip: Try this shit on at the shop. Most places that sell all this are tactical/police shops anyway so they should have all the gear they can put in the pouches for you to try and see how it wears.


 
Then you can go home and try it on for the wife naked only wearing the rig, boots and and your service weapon. Thats what I would do anyway. 

F.M.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 30, 2011)

And then she asks, "oh are you off to work now honey?"


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 30, 2011)

Another option is to talk to some of the other LEO’s in your agency and see if you can barrow some of their old gear. Try the leather and nylon and decide on what you like best. I tend to agree with Arrow 4 in that the leather looks a lot better, but I also agree with Police Medic that the nylon is more practical for long use.

Safariland is top notch equipment, I highly recommend their leather and kydex stuff. Some of the other equipment out there is kind of hit and miss, I would defiantly not take the cheap route (it will only cost you more in the long run) buy once, cry once.

Maybe list some of the equipment you are needing and some of us may be able to help you out. I think I have some Safariland leather mag pouches for a G21, and may still have a belt or two, cuff cases, etc. Let me know…


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 30, 2011)

On that note if I can find it you're more than welcome to a Surefire speed holster thing for their torches if you want it. More than happy to pass it on to someone who needs it.


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 30, 2011)

JAB said:


> Another option is to talk to some of the other LEO’s in your agency and see if you can barrow some of their old gear. Try the leather and nylon and decide on what you like best. I tend to agree with Arrow 4 in that the leather looks a lot better, but I also agree with Police Medic that the nylon is more practical for long use.
> 
> Safariland is top notch equipment, I highly recommend their leather and kydex stuff. Some of the other equipment out there is kind of hit and miss, I would defiantly not take the cheap route (it will only cost you more in the long run) buy once, cry once.
> 
> Maybe list some of the equipment you are needing and some of us may be able to help you out. I think I have some Safariland leather mag pouches for a G21, and may still have a belt or two, cuff cases, etc. Let me know…


 
Safariland is good stuff ..We get issued it as a barrack duty belt (belt & holster Level 3) but be aware of the sizes of the belt.. The one we have is hook and loop and some guys have complained with back issues with it due to lack of adjustments ..FYI..
http://www.safariland.com/DutyGear/img_pop.aspx?pid=87V


----------



## x SF med (Dec 30, 2011)

Spec Ops makes good nylon stuff too...  in the USA...


----------



## DAGGER (Dec 30, 2011)

JAB said:


> Another option is to talk to some of the other LEO’s in your agency and see if you can barrow some of their old gear. Try the leather and nylon and decide on what you like best. I tend to agree with Arrow 4 in that the leather looks a lot better, but I also agree with Police Medic that the nylon is more practical for long use.
> 
> Great tip, I hadn't thought of that. I'll have to get with some of the department vets.
> 
> ...


​


----------



## medicchick (Dec 30, 2011)

A lot of the cops I knew liked using nylon because it was easier to do serious decon on, they could soak it if need be.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Dec 31, 2011)

Started the job wearing leather, then changed to that "like leather kind" and have been using Uncle Mikes Mirage belt and accessories. They are light, durable and by far the most comfortable that I have worn.

Been using it for a 13 years or so and it came in basket weave. However, not too happy with their holsters. Department issued us the level 3 safariland SSIII. Now wearing a level 3 serpta for my glock22 with light.

Whatever you do, get a good pair of suspenders too. I didnt use them for the first 16 - 17 years. All kind of issues with sore hips and just the weight hanging off your waist. Since then, no issues with standing or being on foot for along period of time. Think that the brand is "orca" or something like that.


----------



## OS3 (Jan 1, 2012)

I wear both, leather BW for the road patrol and black nylon for team and security detail. PM hit the nail on the head 100%.
We are switching to a "class B" with nylon this year. Our brass has decided everyone will have to wear the same uniform, and nylon gear from one vendor. That includes our reserve staff. Kind of a pain for them, but this ensures the professional look that the Sheriff wants.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 5, 2012)

We trialled a duty belt with all sorts of shit pouches we didn't need. It was made of shit material and the pouches couldn't be adjusted.

Thankfully they didn't waste their money.


----------

